# dnp cycle not lost any weight????



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

been on dnp at 200mg per day for 9 days now and not lost a single pound? had all the sides diet 600cal below maintenance, start weight was 12stone1lb today 12stone1lb :confused1:


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

fake lol


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

100% not fake, like i said had all the sides.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Will be water mate... Carry on you'll see the fat loss once you come off and drop the water weight


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

well you ve been diet for 9 day and probably not lost any muscle!

nah it could be water retention, how much you drinking a day?


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i was hoping it will be bloat, but being the very same weight is strange if i did bloat wouldnt i gain weight? i drink about 3-4liters of water, 5 cups of tea per day, then get water from the 3 shakes i have.

may come off now and see if it is bloat.

has this happend to anyone else?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

If you lose fat but gain water the net result may be 0


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah...i know how you feel mate...im down a few kg in 2weeks on it...but look 10 times worse then when i started and more bloated...DNP can make you hold some serious water!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of the logs etc I read dropped actual weight whilst running it, and maybe a tiny bit more give or take due to dropping water but filling back up with glycogen etc.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Has your diet been relatively high in sodium + carbs? Guess that could be causing extra water retention (although not sure if carbs would effect it actually as DNP tears through glycogen as far as I'm aware..) hmm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

I just ran a week of it on about 2400 cals high protein moderate carbs, messed my diet a couple days aswell and lost 4lb in the week and feel bloated think there is more to come off water weight! Only 200mg ed

All i can say is have you been training enough? Doing enough cardio? Portion distortion is also a big issue make sure you are eating exactly what you think you are, if you arent weighing food guestimating can fvck you up mate.

Im starting another 2 week run on monday with a keto diet imo its far more effective.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

Im using aas also gaining strength aswell


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

iam not on aas at the min, will come off for a week then if not lost weight will run it at 600mg for a week see what happens then.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How many carbs you eating a day? Reduce kcals for a week and see how you feel, or increase dnp dose.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Took 2 x 250mg tabs today, felt hot at points (had tee and jacket on and was sweating when everyone else was cold) but still felt normal/cold at some points during the day... not anything massively hot, not sure if this is underdosed or not atm. :S


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I took 250mg for 4 days, then the 500mg today.. Only got one left after this, not sure if I'm going to be ordering some or not though! Thought i'd be sweating buckets all day on 500mg. :confused1:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Haven't got enough tbh. I must admit, i've been feeling hella lethargic even on 250mg, waking up in the morning is a massive struggle, end up snoozing my alarm for an hour or so!! So I guess that's a good sign?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

everyone please notice how the experience here differs to the USA boards who somehow claim you can eat anything, lose pounds in days.. its bull$hit....

truth is, as i have long posted, is that DNP is an excellent diet AID.... you MUST be on a diet.. AND it must be LOW CARB or keto.

On a low carb diet you will not feel as hot, but you will lose weight- if you eat high carbs you get hotter instantly, but weightloss is non existant...

200mg is a great dose for weightloss over 6weeks (MINIMUM) and normally i run it 10-12 at that dose. 600mg day is very good, but hard to function work wise, but samething- minimum of 6weeks or you wont notice much fat loss- and most of the VISIBLE effect happens 1 week after you come off owing to the MASSIVE water retention..


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> everyone please notice how the experience here differs to the USA boards who somehow claim you can eat anything, lose pounds in days.. its bull$hit....
> 
> truth is, as i have long posted, is that DNP is an excellent diet AID.... you MUST be on a diet.. AND it must be LOW CARB or keto.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, point being it is not a magic pill!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Iirc from fatstuffs thread he was running 2-400mg ed in a deficit, so he was losing weight. Even without the dnp he should have been losing weight but the dnp may have helped...

Try dropping carbs and give it a go so the dnp can get to work wasting energy from fat cells rather than just burning the carbs your eating so to speak


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm carbing up today as i do on a Sunday. On dnp but I'm not any warmer....weird


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

If you guys are aware that DNP Makes you retain a load of water why are you even bothering to weight yourselves until a week or so after you have finished your cycle when the water drops off?

Surely thats like these desperate housewives who skip breakfast, have salad for lunch and wonder why the scales havent changed at the end of the week 

If your lethargic and tired then its more than likely good dnp, you say you are not sweating all the time, well surely thats a good thing too as you would look pretty damn stupid to be sweating constantly in the middle of december!!!

Just do your cycle, eat claen, drink loads, get the electgrolytes in you too and train the best you can and let the dnp do its job, whatever you do dont keep upping the dose looking for that sweating feeling as its really not pleasant and will effect your eating and training which at the end of the day is going to lose you more weight than any pill alone.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry buddy fish and a rice cake was at 12 o'clock, come back at 2 and have some....................fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> I'm carbing up today as i do on a Sunday. On dnp but I'm not any warmer....weird


You sure its legit mr jones?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

wat was the start temp and current temp? any difference? you cant really go by how you feel on the outside as its december.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Took my last 250mg tab today and f*ck me, wdnt shopping with mates and felt hot all day, sweating at points in a tshirt, bought a lovely new jacket but couldn'twear it or id have died! I guess this shows how it builds up etc as even though I had 500mg yesterday, i felt it more today than ever before! My mates kept asking why I was sweating/ so hot, they defo think I'm ill or something haha


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I lost a significant amount in the first week with a pretty ordinary diet! Think about 9lbs in total.

If you don't lose anything next week then I would be very concerned


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ok...so had a rather OTT planned sunday carb up...but wen overboard....absolutely sweating like mad atm!

Not even gonna have a carb up now or no bad food till xmas day! Just mainly protein, a few g of essential fats and some trace carbs from fibre + green veg!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Tbh as I'm not dieting atm and just wanted to test the DNP out to see if it was g2g for my cut, I've been eating TONS of carbs and crap (bad I know!!), have certainly noticed that you have a period of like 20-30 minutes about 20 minutes after eating carbs where you feel hot! Not particuarly nice!


----------



## kiston (Feb 14, 2013)

SonOfZeus said:


> Tbh as I'm not dieting atm and just wanted to test the DNP out to see if it was g2g for my cut, I've been eating TONS of carbs and crap (bad I know!!), have certainly noticed that you have a period of like 20-30 minutes about 20 minutes after eating carbs where you feel hot! Not particuarly nice!


are u kidding? get off the dnp or dont ask why ur not losing weight, lol..


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

zombie thread digger.. negged


----------

